# ford that clicks when it step on the accelerator



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i have a 2000 f250 with 345000 miles and it clicks when i push the accelerator.
it also doesnt start unless i plug it in if it gets below 50 degres i have been told i dont have glow plugs but i have never heard of a diesel without glowplugs
any ideas?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Where is the clicking noise coming from? Yes, the engine does have glow plugs.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> Yes, the engine does have glow plugs.


....and you may want to consider changing them. I would also check the wiring harnesses to ensure there is enough electricity flowing to those glow plugs.

It shouldnt have any problems cranking in weather below 50 degrees assuming everything is working properly.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

A lot of diesels do not have glow plugs, but yours definitely does. You also have a glow plug relay that could be bad and not heating the glow plugs. It is easy to check the glow plugs for operation without pulling the valve covers but it is difficult to describe. Get a manual and check the glow plugs for continuity. It is also common for the wiring under the valve cover and the electrical connectors at the valve cover gasket to fail.


----------



## punchbait (Jan 23, 2008)

yea my friend has a truck that does that clicking noice to but i have no idea what it is


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

the clicking noise is coming from under the dash 
i dont have a manual for the truck


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

marshhunter said:


> the clicking noise is coming from under the dash
> i dont have a manual for the truck


Is it down low or about where the go pedal is?


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

about where the go pedal is


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

You should really be asking this at www.thedieselstop.com That is THE online source for Ford diesel help/tech.

Also, there was finally a CPS recall for this model year truck. Get with your dealer to see if you need that part replaced for free.

T


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

To stay on track here...all above posts are true relative to the truck but have little to do with your issue...the clicking could be the pedal assembly itself. They tend to go out...is it lazy at times? As for the cold weather starting, does it turn over slower than normal when at lower temps...could be your batteries as diesels need quite a bit of power to fire up? 

By the way...welcome to the site!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> To stay on track here...all above posts are true relative to the truck but have little to do with your issue...the clicking could be the pedal assembly itself. They tend to go out...is it lazy at times? As for the cold weather starting, does it turn over slower than normal when at lower temps...could be your batteries as diesels need quite a bit of power to fire up?
> 
> By the way...welcome to the site!


some it grinds when it starts it it tries to turn over but dosent get there. usualy if i hold the key to down for about 30 sec about 4 times in a row it will just barley start and then i will step on the go pedal all the way to the floor and it is slow to rev the engine untill about 2000. 
thanks for the welcome


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

marshhunter said:


> some it grinds when it starts it it tries to turn over but dosent get there. usualy if i hold the key to down for about 30 sec about 4 times in a row it will just barley start and then i will step on the go pedal all the way to the floor and it is slow to rev the engine untill about 2000.
> thanks for the welcome


Having to cycle the wait to start 4 times could be glow plugs or glow plug relay (which is really what it sounds like). Steping on the go pedal like you are having to do sounds like the pedal assembly is on its way out. When they go, the truck will sit and idle but you cannot juice it.

If it were my truck, I would first have the batteries checked (be certain they check them individually...if they do it in the truck, disconnect one). These diesel engines run alot of compression and need alot of energy to get them going. Batteries typically last about 4 years.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> Having to cycle the wait to start 4 times could be glow plugs or glow plug relay (which is really what it sounds like). Steping on the go pedal like you are having to do sounds like the pedal assembly is on its way out. When they go, the truck will sit and idle but you cannot juice it.
> 
> If it were my truck, I would first have the batteries checked (be certain they check them individually...if they do it in the truck, disconnect one). These diesel engines run alot of compression and need alot of energy to get them going. Batteries typically last about 4 years.


i have sit in the parking lot after school for 15 min trying to start it 
but it start fine after it runs for about 20 min


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Trust me, check your batteries first. It could be several other things like fuel pressure sensor, HPOP going south, etc. Also, make sure your oil level is where it needs to be and the fuel and air filters are not dirty.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks for all yalls help


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

what is hpop? and where could i get somebody to check all these things? the recall about the oxygen sensor could that be part of the problem? sorry this is my first diesel truck and my first truck period. im 17 and pay for tires insurance and gas and truck note. 
so the cheaper the fix the better


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

marshhunter said:


> what is hpop? and where could i get somebody to check all these things? the recall about the oxygen sensor could that be part of the problem? sorry this is my first diesel truck and my first truck period. im 17 and pay for tires insurance and gas and truck note.
> so the cheaper the fix the better


HPOP...High Pressure Oil Pump...is basically what drives the oil through your injectors to make them work. It is located on the front of the engine on the top. If you look close you will see a removable inspection plug that you can take out and see that it has plenty of oil in it...if it does not, fill and try...hopefully it is not on its way out. The recal is for the CPS...Cam Position Sensor...and yes this could very well be the culpret of some of your issues. It is hard to diagnose a truck with that many miles without history...check the easy least costly stuff first as mentioned above...you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

The clicking sound you describe sounds like a relay to me. I am not familiar with fords, but look for a glow plug relay and if there is another same size relay swap it out and see if the clicking goes away....


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The glow plug relay is on top of the engine in the engine compartment on the passenger side. If it were clicking, you probably would not be able to hear it. The clicking is coming from under the dash and could be the pedal assembly. Typically when the glow plug relay goes on these trucks, they get stuck...hopefully not in the open position which runs the batteries down.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

You might check the go pedal and make sure it's literally not coming from the pedal. 

The pedal has a throttle position sensor on it with an idle switch that sort of "clicks" when the pedal's mashed. Once it clicks it tells the PCM that to inject more fuel.

I had an '01 and had to replace mine at about 150k. Might not be the problem, but it's an easy place to start.

Craig


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

You can spend a lot of money replacing parts and hoping they fix the issue. Do the easy things that cost little to begin with. The engine can be very difficult to start if it gets 6-7 gallons low on oil. It is worth the money to have the engine diagnosed by a reputable diesel mechanic. Throwing parts at these engine can get expensive very fast.


----------



## punchbait (Jan 23, 2008)

hey man give me a call peter has a friend that we hangout with alot that is a bigtime diesel mechanic give me a call and ill hook yall up for very cheap or maybe free see ya tomorrow at school man


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

took it to a mechanic they said the main computer for the glow plugs isnt working at all and said it would be 1100 for the part only... the mechanic said it shouldnt be a problem as long as i plug it in when it gets cold out side


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

marshhunter said:


> took it to a mechanic they said the main computer for the glow plugs isnt working at all and said it would be 1100 for the part only... the mechanic said it shouldnt be a problem as long as i plug it in when it gets cold out side


Glow plug relay...aka starter solenoid...maybe $20.00

and find a new mechanic

go to thedieselstop.com forum


----------

